# Pooping outside tray



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

The last week or so, Rufus has started doing his poops immediately outside his tray as opposed to in it. He is still happy to wee in the tray, but consistently poops outside it. 

I've tried cleaning it out more regularly (three times a day) and changing the litter - but he still does it. 

The tray he has is a corner tray with a hood. 

Any ideas? The smell is driving us mad! Plus if we don't get to it before the dog, he eats it!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry cant really help-
1 of our cats who is 14 does the same -but he has an ongoing "gut" problem and sometimes doesnt get to the tray in time-yet- like you posted-he always wees IN the tray.(only realised that when I read your post!!!!)
We have 2 trays,both hooded-(we replaced the ordinary trays as -like you -if we didnt get there on time 1 of our dogs would eat it!!!-not very nice!!!!)
Hope someone can offer advice-
how old is he,by the way-could it be something to do with his getting older?

Good luck 
Maureen


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

so whats changed. how long have you had the cat?

How many trays do you have? Have you changed the type of litter recently? Is there any reason why the cat would be stressed.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

We have had him since the end of January - he is only 9 months old. No recent changes at all (though we changed the litter - but only to see if his behaviour was caused by him not liking the previous litter - he does it with both). 

He is very happy otherwise - chirrups when he sees me, my partner or Oscar the dog - races around the house playing (by himself, with us and Oscar!) like a lunatic and has plenty of toys to occupy him... though typically his most played with and enjoyed toys are scraps of paper 

Do you think getting him a bigger tray might be worth a shot? I've seen a 'maxi' tray on Zooplus which I'm contemplating - if maybe he feels a bit cramped in the current one? Current one is a corner hooded, 56 x 38 x 38cm.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Aug 10, 2010)

If he's otherwise healthy and not stressed, then it could be the size of the tray, or maybe he's decided he doesn't like the hood. Some cats don't like hooded trays. Maybe try leaving the hood off and see if that helps, otherwise a bigger tray might be the answer - he is a growing kitty so he may have outgrown his current tray.


----------



## alster (Apr 21, 2011)

My cat does that sometimes. It's also a hooded tray - like a transport box - but occasionally she gets in, pokes her butt out the entrance and poops on the floor.... Not what you want to find first thing!

I did consider buying this from pet planet but just wasn't sure of the price:

Booda Cleanstep Litter Box Cat Litter Trays for Sale

Also I think it'd be amusing to see them walk into it!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

just had a look at them trays and omg they are cute  must be a bugger to clean with them steps


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

some cats like a different box to poo in then where they wee. My girls choose to have one box they only ever poo in then will nip across to the other tray to have a wee. Could you try putting out another tray somewhere else so he has a choice?
Hope this helps xxx


----------

